# Outside of tank cracked?



## Fishaay (Dec 10, 2016)

When I was setting up my new nano tank, i noticed a crack/scratch on the outside of the glass by the top.

i can feel a grove when i run my finger over it, but the inside of the glass seems smooth.

Anyone had experience with one of these? Should I be worried? its the Fluval Chi, so i don't expect to fill water to the brim, but was wondering if it could get worst? or even possibly leak?

Top view









from the side


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

You are fine as long as you don't tap the glass on the inside of the scratch


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*scratch*

looks like just a scratch from the top angle shot , just measure the scratch or crack cant really tell from pic ,I think its just a scratch , but just make sure if its a crack it does not creep , I don't think its really anything to worry about at this point fill it and enjoy your tank ...


----------



## Fishaay (Dec 10, 2016)

Hoping for that as well. So I'm guessing as long as it doesn't spread, and it doesn't do thru to the inside, it should be ok?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

I had what I thought was a scratch on a Seapora nano cube I purchased from Big Al's not long ago. The scratch was almost identical to yours and in the same area too. It turned out to be a very hard and fine bead of excess silicone from sloppy workmanship. I used a razor blade and carefully scraped it off. Hopefully this is the case for your situation as well.


----------



## Fishaay (Dec 10, 2016)

zenster said:


> I had what I thought was a scratch on a Seapora nano cube I purchased from Big Al's not long ago. The scratch was almost identical to yours and in the same area too. It turned out to be a very hard and fine bead of excess silicone from sloppy workmanship. I used a razor blade and carefully scraped it off. Hopefully this is the case for your situation as well.


Wow.. you're absolutely right. turned out it was sloppy workmanship. I was able to scrape the entire line off. I guess it was missed by QC.


----------

